# Community > Forum Test Area >  Image insertions when composing threads/comments

## Peter Porter

I'm just trying to figure out where inserting images in VBForums breaks.

I know that linking to external URLs hosting images works when starting threads in full compose mode:

----------


## jmcilhinney

If you click the Go Advanced button, you can then use the Manage Attachments button add image attachments inline or not. It's just the Insert Image button on the standard editor toolbar that doesn't seem to work. I think it must actually not save the file.

----------


## Peter Porter

Retrieving an image from an external URL to reference locally also works in Preview, as long as the URL ends with .jpg, but it breaks when I link to (not retrieved) another image from an external URL:

Attachment 186506





Below should've shown above, but larger:

----------


## Peter Porter

> If you click the Go Advanced button, you can then use the Manage Attachments button add image attachments inline or not. It's just the Insert Image button on the standard editor toolbar that doesn't seem to work. I think it must actually not save the file.


Thanks! I've never done it that way.

The code behind the Insert image button sometimes works uploading or retrieving images. There's just something buggy in there somewhere that causes it not to work half the time.

I'm just documenting here for myself and others how it breaks, and where adding an image works.

----------


## Peter Porter

I'm retrieving the same image from an external URL to reference locally, but without adding other images to this post. This is done in advanced compose mode.

I see it in preview, but will it post?




*Edit:* Great it worked, but before I updated this post with this message, I tested in the advanced composer what I did before, retrieving an image from a URL and adding another image under it (directly linking to it's URL), and it worked this time in preview. Wierd.

Maybe it would've posted with no problems.

----------


## Peter Porter

The next image is being uploaded from my PC to VBForums with Quick Reply:

Attachment 186514

Not sure if the image was suppose to show using Quick Reply, but you can see it if you click on the attachment link.

----------


## Peter Porter

Same image, uploaded from my PC to VBForums in advanced composer mode:



Haven't tested to see if this always works in advanced.

----------


## Peter Porter

In Quick Reply, retrieving the image from a URL:

Attachment 186516

You can see it if you click the attachment link above.

----------


## Peter Porter

Using Quick Reply again, hotlinking directly to the URL of the same image without retrieving it:

----------

